# New member from NE Scotland



## Jools (Jun 25, 2021)

Hi, after 18 months looking for the perfect motorhome my wife and I rented a Pegaso 590 for a week touring holiday of the western part of the NC 500. Fell in love with it and after advice found on the forum have decided to buy one for delivery in October. As a newbie will be asking lots of questions to Draw on the members experiences. Many thanks in advance. Jools


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 25, 2021)

Hi folks from dull Co Antrim, if anything get 2 batteries fitted along with about 200w solar panel, and dont forget to use bio wash tabs in the loo rather than that rotten blue stuff they try and sell you, best bit is have fun and health to wear the new van when it lands.


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 25, 2021)

Jools said:


> Hi, after 18 months looking for the perfect motorhome my wife and I rented a Pegaso 590 for a week touring holiday of the western part of the NC 500. Fell in love with it and after advice found on the forum have decided to buy one for delivery in October. As a newbie will be asking lots of questions to Draw on the members experiences. Many thanks in advance. Jools



We have a Pegaso 590 great van enjoy.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 25, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> We have a Pegaso 590 great van enjoy.


Ops sorry Pegaso you said.


----------



## Jools (Jun 25, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> We have a Pegaso 590 great van enjoy.


it was your Nov 2019 post on the form which influenced my decision!


----------



## kernewek (Jun 25, 2021)

Welcome from NE Scotland!


----------



## Red Dwarf (Jun 25, 2021)

Hi and welcome from the north highlands!


----------



## Silver sprinter (Jun 26, 2021)

Hi welcome along from Scotland


----------



## Robmac (Jun 26, 2021)

Welcome from Bedfordshire.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 26, 2021)

Hello, welcome aboard from north County Durham


----------



## Tookey (Jun 26, 2021)

Welcome from W Yorkshire, impressed with your patience, 18 months!


----------



## mjvw (Jun 26, 2021)

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## CliveW (Jun 26, 2021)

Hi, and another welcome from NE Scotland


----------



## jeanette (Jun 26, 2021)

Hi and welcome another one from County Durham


----------



## brucews (Jun 26, 2021)

Welcome from Moray


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 26, 2021)

Welcome from The Algarve.
You'll never know where you'll end up, with a motorhome.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 27, 2021)

Hi and welcome along, nice van.


----------



## Forresbroons (Jun 28, 2021)

Another welcome from the costa del Moray enjoy.


----------



## Tonybvi (Jun 28, 2021)

And yet another welcome from the Banchory area.


----------



## The laird (Jun 29, 2021)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (Jul 2, 2021)

Welcome 
I'm from  NE Scotland


----------

